# Have a myspace? Add me (my photography myspace page)



## SnazzyPics (Dec 12, 2007)

Yea.
I have a photography myspace, and I would love more photographers on there to help me with my photos (right now I just have friends and people who are on a SIM game I play).

I have a nice amount of photos, lol, more will be added after christmas, but I just deleted everything and am uploading the best of my pictures (before I had just random pictures I liked). 

So yea xD

Its..
myspace.com/snazzypics 

Please add 
(if the photos are set to private, or the adding requires a last name or e-mail, or comments reqire approval, let me know so i can fix it).


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 12, 2007)

Almost all of them are your dog or cat or you.  Perhaps you should investigate new subjects...lol.


----------



## SnazzyPics (Dec 12, 2007)

lol, I have many many pictures, but those are the better of mine (my samsung was my main camear, but its pictures got blurry untill now it dosent work with flash and my moms camera suchs to go places with because it eats batterys xP) But I have over.. 300 pictures of Al Capone (the dog), 120 of Lexi (the cat), over 330 of random sstuff (alot of junk stuff, or retakes of the same thing), and over 450 of people (cant use alot because i havent gotten permisson from my friends xD And some have inappripriate gestures, lol)

Trust me, once dec/jan comes, there will be more pictures of outdoors (hopefully of st.paul, MN. duluth, MN. Pattison Park, WI. and other cool places).

Thanks for looking though


----------

